
“Slight misbehavior is an essential ingredient of creative thinking” - primigenus
https://www.facebook.com/stevewoz/posts/10153764415701282?comment_id=10153764425046282&reply_comment_id=10153764434106282&total_comments=5&comment_tracking=%7B%22tn%22%3A%22R9%22%7D
======
dang
“Slight misbehavior is an essential ingredient of creative thinking” doesn't
look like a quote from the article. Is it?

